# You are not going to believe what I just washed my diapers with. *updated*



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Today was going really well.























Then, I washed the diapers.


















I have this little blue zippered bag by the changing area where I keep semi-medical supplies, like a glass thermometer, some Vaseline (to use with thermometer), prescription diaper rash cream, one of those soother thermometers, and I put the diaper pins in there so nobody sticks one in their eye or something.

So it fell into the washing machine, unzippered, apparently. I didn't notice it in there.

Washed the diapers on hot, rinsed twice, started putting them in the dryer and discovered all _this_ stuff in the washer:
*an empty bottle of prescription diaper rash cream (the yeast type)
an open tube of Vaseline (not empty, but suspicious)
only 1/2 of the glass thermometer with a nice jagged edge on it*plus all the other junk from the bag, including the soother thermometer which probably doesn't work anymore.


































































So what do I do now? Rinse and strip wash and pray there's no broken glass, mercury, vaseline or Monistat in my diapers?








I usually don't get this frustrated about stuff, but honestly, I cannot BELIEVE this just happened. Are they going to be ruined? They look sort of ok, I can see some diaper cream on some of them.

Please, please help me and tell me it's all going to work out.







:


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh no!!! I have no good advice. My dh washed dd's diapers the other day with a capful of Downy Advanced!!! I could have killed him! Luckily the AIO's still appear to be okay.

Hopefully someone will have some suggestions!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am sorry.....I don't have any advice....


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)




----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

That's awful! I have no idea what I'd do - get a magnifying glass and start looking for thermometer shards?

Maybe your therm didn't have mercury - I think most of them use some other substance now. I hate to be a harbinger of bad news, but the mercury would be a really bad thing! See if you can find out. I'm a biologist and if we ever broke a mercury thermometer we had to bring out special equipment to suction it up - you can't wash it away!








I hope things start looking up for you...







s


----------



## stampingmom (Dec 30, 2004)

Aww that stinks!








:

Sorry mama, I hope someone can help you.









Kelli


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

The mercury evaporates pretty quickly so i wouldn't worry there.But i would rewash everything.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Mercury doesn't evaporate very quickly at all - if it were mercury in the thermometer, I'd throw them out.

Was the substanse in the thermometer red? If so, it was alcohol. If it was metal colored or dark brown, black, or grey, it's suspect. When did you buy it?

You're going to have to use lots of soap or detergent to get out the greases and oil. I'd do a lot of washes without spinning with a medium amount of detergent. Wash - Drain - Wash - drain - Wash - Drain without a dry or rinse step in between. You may have to strip the diapers afterwards to remove the soap.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah I think it was mercury, I know they don't use that much anymore but it was one someone gave me a few years ago (at a bridal shower in a first aid kit) I never used it til my digital therm died b/c I have a hard time reading the glass ones. it was silvery stuff. but i looked again at the end i have, and there's still a fair bit in the end - so maybe it didn't get on the dipes? i don't know.
Thanks for the wash advice. We got a new well pump today so I can't wash them for a day or two, either...the water is all grey. So it's sposies for us for a bit...blah.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Is the end you have the hot end? And was it a hot wash? (let's play detective...)

If it was a hot wash, the merc would go to the hot end... and would stick there. If it was a cold rinse then it would go to the cold end and stay there. SO if you have the hot end and it was a hot wash, whew! Same for cold. But if the temp was hot and you have the cold end or vice-versa, then some might be in the dipes. Good news is that there isn't much in there to begin with, so if you have a bunch in your intact end then you're probably okay!!! yay!

Mercury won't evaporate well, it doesn't mix with other molecules very well (it's a heavy metal which is why a little bit is poisonous to us - I know, you probably already know that...)
I'm ITA with Apricot. I hope everything turns out okay!!! Sounds like you've got lots going on with the well pump and everything. Try not to get too stressed out, mama.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Hmmm...i had this happen once before and called poison control who told me that they put very little mercury in the thermomaters and that it evaporates very quickly.Maybe they were wrong.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravenmoon*
Hmmm...i had this happen once before and called poison control who told me that they put very little mercury in the thermomaters and that it evaporates very quickly.Maybe they were wrong.

Maybe they weren't wrong - my experience is with lab equipment which can be very different from stuff we use as the general public. I think you bring up a good point - mamajava, I'd call poison control, too!

We used foot-long thermometers and when they broke mercury was everywhere! and so were we, running from the little drops. Oh, the pre-mommy days.

Trying to clean up mercury was like herding cats. I hope Ravenmoon is right!

Edited: Ravenmoon IS right - I can't believe I didn't know that Mercury was a major vaporizer.


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Looks like ravenmoon is right - here are 2 sites I found but they say some scary stuff about mercury. It's just two sites, I'd look for others...

http://dep.state.ct.us/wst/mercury/guidancethemom.htm

http://www.noharm.org/library/docs/M...lys_Health.htm


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Both those sites say to throw away any clothing that comes into contact with mercury and never put that clothing into a washing machine. This is a very complicated situation.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

s mama!

I haven't read the other sites yet, but I'd just make sure that the information you read is about the mercury in a thermometer and not what you'd find in a lab or something, jsut so you don't throw out all of your dipes if it's not absolutely necessary!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

OH NO!!!







I have no advice, only sympathy!!!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

No advice, but that's awful!


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

yikes on the mecury!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh wow, I'm so sorry.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Thinking about it,
I wonder if you will have to get a new washer too? I remember reading a Readers Digest article, long long story but this lady ended up with mercury in her car's heating/airconditioning system and they had to TOTAL the WHOLE CAR because of the health risk.
Wonder if the mercury could be clinging in your washer and get on anything else you wash?


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I thought they quit putting actual mercury in thermometers years ago, but I could be wrong. I'd definitely call Poison Control or your local EPA office. In grad school, I had some training for dealing w/ radioactive and hazardous materials, and the instructor told us a story about an elderly woman who tried to vacuum up a mercury spill in her house. That actually caused the mercury to vaporize, and she had to have her house stripped down to the studs and rebuilt. I doubt the stuff in your thermometer was actual mercury, but I'd definitely get it checked out to be sure.


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

How stressful and scary regarding the possible mercury! I'm so sorry, I hope it turns out not to be mercury in the thermometer.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

"Do not touch the mercury. Remove all jewelry and watches from your hands as mercury will bond with the metal."
This makes me think it is bonded to the inside of your washing machine. And it was probably really bad for it to get in the water supply.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Seconding the doubt that it was mecury. Most of the thermometers that even *look* like the old glass mercury thermometers are really glass and gallium-tin. I found this as well:

Quote:

Walden estimates that as of May 2002 that 71 percent of chain pharmacy stores have phased out sales of mercury thermometers
I know none of our local stores sell them, nor have they for the past five years or so. How long have you had that thermometer?


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry about your dipes!! I'd be heartbroken. I hope it wasn't mercury!!

Jen


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Ahhh mama that really really sucks! I hope it wasn't mercury


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

Trying to clean up mercury was like herding cats
:LOL

I am so sorry momma! Let us know what you do


----------



## siennaflower (Aug 31, 2004)

Oh my goodness I am so sorry this happened!










I don't have any advice, but I would definately call poison control and ask about the mercury.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Awwwww, man! I'm so sorry!







I would be crushed about the whole diaper thing, but if after testing I found out that it was indeed a mercury thermometer, I'd definatly get a new washing machine and get rid of everything that had been in that washing machine since the incident. I just wouldn't be able to sleep at night thinking that there was a chance that it was posing a risk! So please find out and get some good advice from professionals so I don't stay up at night worrying about you and your family, ok??


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Update: First thing this morning I called Poison Control, and after stating that she had never dealt with something like this before







she said the thermometer probably was mercury if it looked like mercury in there. Which, of course, it does. I got the thermometer about 3 years ago. I have no idea whether it was actually mercury or not since it was part of a gift, but I still kind of doubt that it actually is, only because I know it's not in wide use anymore and the person who bought the gift (whom I am no longer in contact with) is the conscientious type and probably specifically didn't buy mercury.
However, the nurse told me it was probably ok. She said since I washed on hot, some of the mercury could have vaporized and that was a risk - but no one was in the room at the time, plus I had the vent fan on just above the washer to get rid of washing diaper stink. So that's all right. She thought the mercury probably washed out. I asked her several times if it was safe to wear the clothing, she said it should be no problem. Again, not all of the mercury came out of the thermometer, and there is only a very very tiny bit in there to begin with. It was a small thermometer. She referred me to a chemical disposal company to talk about the washer, because she wasn't sure on that one.
The guy at the disposal company said not to worry about it. He said that it would just ball up and go down the drain (into our field, because we're on a septic system, which makes me feel a little weird, but there's nothing to be done about that).
So after inspecting the inside of the washer for glass and mercury, and finding none, and looking through the diapers for the same, I've decided to just strip wash them and not worry about it.
I know mercury is extremely dangerous. But there is not any little mercury balls flying around in the diapers, and since the professionals I contacted told me I'm ok, I think I'm going to keep my diapers and the washer. I promise I won't sell any of them, anyways, just to be sure about it.
Any thoughts?


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82*
"Do not touch the mercury. Remove all jewelry and watches from your hands as mercury will bond with the metal."
This makes me think it is bonded to the inside of your washing machine. And it was probably really bad for it to get in the water supply.

I've been thinking about this - but the inside of the washer is coated, right - with kind of a non stick thing. Which jewelry is not. I don't think it would stick on - and I can't find it inside there at all. I could take out the inside of the washer to look some more, which I'm considering.

We're on a septic system, so at least it did not get into the public water system, for which I am very grateful. I know all kinds of freaky stuff is in the public water system, but I would feel terrible.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Do you know what brand the thermometer was?--Or maybe your friend knows? You could call the mfg directly and ask if the thermometer contains mercury.

I'm glad it sounds like you're getting things sorted out.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

No I don't know. I will try to find her and ask her, though, just to be sure.
I read some of the links and it seems like the main risk is breathing the vapors. I know you don't want to physically touch mercury either. The vapor issue is kinda dead because it's already been heated (my washer water is very hot) and the area was ventilated, so we're ok there. And there are no little mercury bits anywhere. I don't think it would leave marks or anything, because it just balls up, right? I don't know if it could penetrate way into the fabric. Not sure if my washer agitation is enough to make the mercury separate into tiny bits - and I doubt it, frankly. Of course, the spin cycle...but that's just spinning in one direction.
The part of the thermometer that I still have is the 'cold' end, and it did go thru two cold rinses before I found it.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I think you should take the thermometer to a lab and find out for 100% sure if it was Mercury. YOu could be worrying about all this for nothing.







to you!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Does anyone know what kind of a lab I can take it to? How do they test for mercury?
The only lab I know of around here is the hospital lab. Would they handle something like that?


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't know - the CA poison control website says this though:
"Broken thermometers are the cause of numerous calls to the Poison Center. Thermometers with a silver line contain elemental mercury. Thermometers with a red or blue liquid do NOT contain mercury."
http://www.calpoison.org/public/mercury.html


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

If you keep reading down the site (as if you need to after everything you've probably read) it says this:
"Never wash mercury contaminated clothes in the washing machine. Mercury can contaminate the washing machine"


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

I wish I'd have brainstorms in one post so I'd not have a thousand one after the other!

Try to contact the nearest office of the Environmental Protection Agency or health department - they may be able to tell you if you have a merc therm.
























If you find you need to get new dipes, let me know. I'd like to help you out if I can.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh please do let us know if you decide you need new diapers. I'm sure some stuff from Finland will find it's way to you if that's the case!


----------



## coopnwhitsmommy (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~*
Does anyone know what kind of a lab I can take it to? How do they test for mercury?
The only lab I know of around here is the hospital lab. Would they handle something like that?


are you close to a university? You can call their science dept and ask, don't come right out and say I need someone to see if this is mercury or not cause you'll probably get a no LOL but sometimes they will let their students figure stuff out for ex. credit.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

Here is a good link at the EPA http://www.epa.gov/epaoswer/hazwaste...pills.htm#less
I would be afraid that there is probably some mercury settled in the bottom of your washer (under the drum?). Because mercury is heavy it would not go up and out the hose with the water. People often think they can wash mercury down the sink, but it actually will stay in the trap *forever* unless the trap is taken apart and cleaned out.


----------



## ddandme (Oct 13, 2004)

Holy canole momma! If you end up needing new dipes or clothes...please let me know, I can part with a few thing!!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

y'all are so sweet

I still don't know what to do. Maybe I better get DH to try and take the washer apart to see if we can find any mercury in it.

Someone suggested the Health Unit to me and I think I'll phone them to try and figure out if it is indeed mercury. For now I'm setting those diapers aside. I had some old pfs here that we're using for the time being, which is just fine. It was a load of my prefitteds (about 1/2 of them) and some AIOs. Probably half the stash







I hope I don't have to throw them out. My washer is only 2.5 years old, too, so it would be a bummer to have to buy a new one.
I'll keep you all posted







I appreciate all the offers of help and all the good advice!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

The jewelry thing that several people mentioned is only for gold. Mercury binds to gold and discolors it permanently - that's why mercury is used in gold mining in south america. It's not going to bind in the washing machine unless it's gold in there - unlikely I think.

I'm glad you were able to access some resourses locally. I would bring the thermometer to be tested - a chem prof or teacher could help, or my friend's lab would too - it's for asbestos testing, but they do all common hazards. You could try that too.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend taking apart the washer, b/c if it IS mercury, you really don't want to be messing w/ it. I'd bag that bit of broken thermometer, try to contact the manufacturer, and also try to contact one of the experts others have recommended. I'd think you could contact any EPA office, even the state office, and someone would help you. And if you're near a University, that would be great. They always have a department to deal w/ problems like this on campus. (You don't want know what chemicals are lying around in the back of university labs!) At the university I went to, it was called the Department of Environmental Health and Safety.

Good luck, and let us know how it turns out. If it does turn out to be bad news, I think many of us would like to help you! More







for you!


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

I have no info on contamination issues... but... I'll get on board with the 'if you need diapers, just holler!' wagon









(and I really mean that. If you need *anything* I have plenty!)


----------



## WhimsyTyme (Jun 2, 2004)

Oh mama!







I am so sorry you are going through this!

I would definately call a local university or tech college, maybe even the local high school lab would be willing to take a look at the thermometer.

Too, if you need to replace your dipes - PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE let me know. I have stuff on the TP that is not selling, even if it does I certainly can get together some dipes or some $$ to send your way.

Good luck to you mama! Please keep us informed!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Well, the drama continues!

I called the local health unit and spoke to a nurse. She said that if it looks like mercury in there, it is mercury. (I have left a message on my friend's machine to let me know if she knows what kind it is for sure).
She and her supervisor told me I should dispose of the diapers and get my washer tested for mercury contamination. They said I should leave the bathroom window (laundry area is in our bathroom) for a few days (in -10 C weather







) and keep the kids out of there. They referred me to some air quality testing companies.
I called two of the companies they recommended, and both responded by saying the health unit staff were overreacting greatly. These guys said I should wash the load a couple extra times, run the washer empty a few times, and stop worrying about it. They said even if they came and tested (and the tests run about $400!) that is the same advice they would give me.

So that was sort of helpful









I don't know WHAT to do now. I think, based on what the experts tell me, I am not going to worry any more about my washing machine.

The diapers, though...I mean one of the main reasons I don't vax my kids is because of possible mercury exposure (among other things). The amount of mercury that *may* be in the diapers is tiny, because there is still some left in the thermometer. Poison Control and the air quality guys think it will have vaporized already due to the heat of the washer (and dryer, I couldnt just leave them wet for two days while I figured this out). The health unit nurse (who isn't a mercury expert - they looked up all their info on the web and referred me to the same sites Apricot did







) feels that I am putting my kids in serious danger by putting those diapers on them.
I have put the diapers out in the garage for the time being while I decide what to do. I *hate* the idea of throwing them away, it is such a bummer. I mean they could be fine. But maybe they're not!
As it stands, I'll lose 3 AIOs (2 very babys and a valor kids), 4 of my night dipes (all fleece lined Muttaqins) and a dozen prefitteds, a bunch of which are dyed ones that I can't buy again.







What would you mamas do? Does it seem crazy to throw them away? Or am I nuts for keeping them? I could try to wash them a bunch more times, the poison control people said that would probably get rid of it. Probably. But not for sure.

BTW, I really appreciate all the offers of help! I feel silly getting help for something that's my fault, though. You all are sweet!


----------



## daekini (Jun 17, 2004)

Oh, poor thing! Please, will you pm your address to me so that I can send you a pick-me-up?

I'm glad that you got some positive news from the experts ~ I'm sure they know more than any of us or the health unit! I don't think I'd feel comfortable using the diapers, either. Giving them up must be so hard to do - I'd be heartbroken!







to you, mama
~ali


----------



## liawbh (Sep 29, 2004)

I looked up some info for you, and then accidentally closed the window with the links <sigh>. But one was an info sheet for a college lab (Princeton I think) and how to clean up broken thermometers. It said any *visible* mercury should be cleaned up carefully and sealed and disposed of as hazardous waste, but anything that you couldn't see mercury on was not contaminated. It was referring to sponges and paper towels and gloves, but I assume it would apply to other things too.

Did you ask the companies you talked to?


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

Forgive my mercury ignorance but aren't we talking about a small amount? that just seems like such a tiny amount to affect anything, I might be worried if the whole amount in the thermometer got in the wash.
But then maybe only a tiny amount of mercury is bad









I'm sorry you're having to deal with this, it's hard when you get conflicting opinions too.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

The concern is the level of exposure that a child will receive from wearing diapers over and over again - and the fact that's it a baby who is developing neurologically. If this was one shirt for a 60 year old man, the concern would be less.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

What Apricot is saying is true, really. I guess I just have to get over it and toss the fluff. Obviously the health of my children is more important than a bunch of diapers. It's just frustrating because it is SUCH a small amount of mercury, but mercury is bad enough that even just a little bit can do a lot of damage.


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

Oh mama! I wish it were here and not you! I want a new washer :LOL But when it comes to stuff like that I'd take the better safe than sorry. Your dipes, may be ok, but I'm more worried about your washer at the moment as it could still be in there and waiting for your NEXT load to cover!!!! Then you'd have a whole wardrobe of contaminated clothes/dipes! I'll see if dh says anything, he use to do hazmat clean up... I'll be back tomorrow and if he has any advice I'll let you know.







But he is a better safe than sorry guy too...


----------



## DMama (Feb 28, 2004)

Wow! I'm reading this thread & thinking of the mercury thermometer I have in my medicine cabinet. I don't use it on the kids--the digital ones are just so much easier. I tend not to get rid of things if they still work, but I'm thinking I should reconsider this habit RIGHT NOW! (The thought of having to discard diapers, clothing and/or a major appliance makes me shudder!) So anyone know the right way to dispose of an old mercury thermometer? (That question probably belongs in another forum altogether, but as long as we're here....)

And







to you, MamaJava. Sorry you have to go through all of this, but thanks for posting about it so we can all learn.


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I was teling this to my hubby, and he sais he'd wash the diapers extra good and still use them..... wow, must be hard to get so much conflicting advice!


----------



## Magnoliamama (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~*
What Apricot is saying is true, really. I guess I just have to get over it and toss the fluff. Obviously the health of my children is more important than a bunch of diapers. It's just frustrating because it is SUCH a small amount of mercury, but mercury is bad enough that even just a little bit can do a lot of damage.









I think you should throw them out.

That said, I have 3 toddler size prefolds that are dyed ... you could have them made into prefitteds - in any size you want. I also have very baby AIOs in size large. PM me if you want them.... I will gladly send them to you. Hugs, mama, I know this is hard.


----------



## ucdaddytomany (Oct 29, 2004)

Okay momma!
I do not post in this forum any longer but will help you out with this one. There is nothing to worry about. Mercury does not soak into clothes, fabric, metal other than gold. If there is any mercury in your washer which will not be a whole lots anyways seeing that the amount in thermometers back in the day was almost none. I have worked with mercury and have done a huge project on this stuff. Very cool material. It will mix somewhat with water but only trace amounts. Now by mixing with water is that mercury ions will be floating in the water but as soon as the washer would empty the ions are gone. Mercury as you know is a heavy metal. Not only by classification but also weight. It will ball up and roll to the lowest part of the washer system, It will not float. I tend to agree with the poison control people. They will no best. The health department will say oh you need to scrap everything cause they are the health department. Most of them n nothing or have had any experience dealing with mercury so to save their own butts, they will always side with caution.
As for the "infected clothing"? Simply wash it again in a hot wash if you have not done that already. With the hot water the mercury will boil itself into a vapout and be gone. If you wish you couild turn up ur hot water tank to max and run a cycle all by itself but its not really need at this point. At the time the thermometer broke, whatever mercury that might have escaped would have vapourized. I would positively say ur safe. No need to ditch any good fluff now trash ur machine. At this point, even if their was still mercury in the machine, it would not be nearly as much as the amount one would digest eating fish at a chinese restaurant. LOL
Happy Fluffing!


----------



## ucdaddytomany (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry about the typo's, I am really tired and its quite late. Tee Hee


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ucdaddytomany*
At this point, even if their was still mercury in the machine, it would not be nearly as much as the amount one would digest eating fish at a chinese restaurant. LOL











Thanks, ucdaddy. I was hoping someone who had worked with mercury would post. This is so nuts. See, I specifically asked the health unit people if mercury could absorb into the diapers, and they said yes it would.







: And many of the websites I have looked at say if mercury falls onto your carpet or other absorbant material then you must throw it away. However, those are mostly websites from public health-type departments - again, people who don't work with mercury except when it's IN a glass thermometer









The key question is: would the mercury have vapourized from the heat of the washing machine water? Is there any way to prove this? Can I find out what the boiling point (or whatever its called) of mercury is? My hot water is very hot - you don't want to put your hand in there.
If it did vapourize at that time then I'm not going to worry about it. But I need to feel sure about that!

liabwh, that's helpful information. The air quality guys said it's not a big deal - just wash well and use again.

BTW, yes, everyone, get rid of these thermometers. It is not worth the stress of trying to figure out what to do with all the 'contaminated' material. You can't just throw them out though - you need to treat them as hazardous waste. So if your community has a hazmat collection day, that's when you can get rid of it.

I'd love to hear from your dh, Mama Katrina!


----------



## Mama Katrina (Aug 5, 2002)

He was half asleep when I asked him, but he would say safe than sorry route. He didn't go into why but will try to prode for more info later as he went out shopping this morning :LOL Most of the Hazmat type of things he worked with were jet fuel, oil, and other chemicals around an airport. Will be proding him for more info soon!


----------



## mrzmeg (Jul 16, 2002)

What a hard situation! I probably dispose of the diapers if it were me...though even that is a hard thing; how do you go about doing it safely?
My ds has mercury poisoning from living near a coal-burning power plant from the time he was nine months old until he was seventeen months old...though the 'experts' say the amounts of mercury it gives off are pretty small, it was apparently enough to register the metal in his body and cause rather big developmental delay and regression (he's a non-vaxed veg baby; the power plant was definately the source). It is devastating and I would definately not risk it were I in your shoes


----------



## lrmama (Jan 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DMama*
So anyone know the right way to dispose of an old mercury thermometer? (That question probably belongs in another forum altogether, but as long as we're here....)

I know that fire departments in this area will sometimes take them for disposal. If there's a hazardous waste collection day in your area, that would be a good bet, too.


----------



## shishkeberry (Sep 24, 2004)

:

You know what's crazy and scary? When I was maybe 12-14 I had no idea that mercury exposure was bad for you. One time my sister and I broke a thermometer and played with the mercury.







:








I hope everything gets sorted out for you.


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shishkeberry*







:

You know what's crazy and scary? When I was maybe 12-14 I had no idea that mercury exposure was bad for you. One time my sister and I broke a thermometer and played with the mercury.








:

You know what's just as bad, maybe worse? When I was in *college* (i.e. old enough to know better) I was washing a thermometer in very hot water in the sink in our room, and it broke and the mercury went down the drain. I didn't know enough not to run it under hot water, and I didn't know enough to report what had happened.








:







:







:























Good luck, MamaJava... it's so hard to sort out all the conflicting information. Just try to do what you feel most comfortable with. Thanks also for sharing your story, because I think any of us who have old thermometers left will be getting rid of them - I know I will be!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

mrzmeg...







Wow, that is hard.

eksmom and shiskeberry, I kind of giggled at your responses...when we were kids my DAD showed us mercury (I don't know where he got it) and played around with it. He did tell us it was very dangerous and I don't remember him touching it directly (he used a tool or something). Oh, ignorance is bliss.

Okay everybody...based on the advice I have gotten from air quality/environmental contamination experts, and someone who has worked with mercury in a lab, I think I am going to keep everything. I understand the risks involved with mercury, but in this case what most likely happened (according to someone who knows about mercury) is that the mercury would have mixed with the water and formed ions which would have been washed out of the machine. The mercury would not have been absorbed by the diapers because apparently it does not absorb well into fabrics. Although public health websites say otherwise, they are erring on the side of extreme caution (which is admirable, except that sometimes they don't know everything - remember, you should bleach cloth diapers to sanitize them







) Besides that, we are talking about the smallest amount of mercury here, a fraction of the amount that is in the thermometer. Also, the most dangerous thing about mercury is the vapors - which the diapers couldn't absorb when immersed in water. Again, I have thought this over a whole lot, and people who know what they're talking about have told me I have nothing to worry about in this particular situation.

I will not be selling any of these items, however, just so that no one has to worry about anything! I know some of you would probably toss out these diapers. So I am going to keep them and not trade or sell them.

Thank you all SO MUCH for all your thoughts, kind words, advice, hugs and everything! You helped me get through a stressful situation...I







MDC.






























You're all the best!


----------



## momof2tadpoles0104 (Sep 26, 2004)

hey my felow double diaperer







ive got no advice except hugs. if you need a few extra dipes feel free to spam me and id be willing to buy your dipes even knowing all the above. then again im not as health consious as most







:


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~*~MamaJava~*~*
mrzmeg...







Wow, that is hard.

eksmom and shiskeberry, I kind of giggled at your responses...when we were kids my DAD showed us mercury (I don't know where he got it) and played around with it. He did tell us it was very dangerous and I don't remember him touching it directly (he used a tool or something). Oh, ignorance is bliss.
..

For many years I have thought that if I was going to die anyway, if I were terminally ill or something, it would be SOO much fun to swim in a big vat of mercury. Wouldn't it? You'd definitely float.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

:

Yes I think you would float.

Don't swallow any, okay?


----------

